# Mission Riot



## Bigcountry2231 (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking to get back into bow hunting, I haven't shot a bow in years since bad shoulder and back. Looking at a Mission/Mathews Riot bow. any feed back on this bow or which bow to look at


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I shoot a Mission Craze and my daughter just received one from Santa yesterday. It's a good shooting bow for the money. Very adjustable light weight and all around nice rig.
Backed by a good warranty and customer service, can't go wrong with a Mission...


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

My son an myself shoot a riot, we bought them a couple months ago an really like the bow an the way it shoots.


----------



## kevin11mic (Apr 6, 2011)

Shot 3 deer with mine this year. All clean pass through. Bow is a great mid range bow that will still kill deer. Imagine that.


----------

